# My New M3



## yhahn (Dec 13, 2003)

Just recently purchased my 2003 Carbon Black M3.
A dream.
Couldn't be happier.

Couple questions:
Is there a way to have the fog lights automatically turn on with headlights instead of having to push button each time?

My doors automatically lock after I start driving-- is it possible to disengage this?

It seems like the lumbar support never totally flattens out-- is this just the way it is or am I missing something (it always feels a little plump)?

What service do you have to go with by taking the optional BMW phone-- can you choose your own service?


Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

First, you should only have your foglights on when you are driving in fog, so no.

Second, yes--this is a dealer-programmable feature that can be disabled only by a BMW dealership.

My lumbar support feels like it totally disengages, but I usually have it inflated somewhat, so I can't say for sure.

No idea about the phone.


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Congratulations on a great car, but where are the pictures? You know you can't post a new car thread without pic's! :stickpoke


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

yhahn said:


> What service do you have to go with by taking the optional BMW phone-- can you choose your own service?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


Bluetooth, or a BMW phone? I'm not sure if there is a phone for your car-- there was a gap between when they stopped supplying CPT8000 phones (which would work in your car), and when Bluetooth became available. I'd look in to getting a Bluetooth retrofit-- it's highly worth it. If you want to go the BMW route, you'll have to get a CPT8000. They make seperate versions of the phone for CDMA and TDMA service. It's no longer available (except for a secret stash for the remaining Z8s that have yet to be sold), so you'll have to get a used one somewhere to do it.


----------



## yhahn (Dec 13, 2003)

i'm waiting for the rain to stop falling before taking pictures and i will surely post.
what is this bluetooth phone? i feel so very out of the loop, but i truthfully don't have a clue what it means. is nextel compatible?


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

yhahn said:


> Is there a way to have the fog lights automatically turn on with headlights instead of having to push button each time?
> 
> My doors automatically lock after I start driving-- is it possible to disengage this?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


Congratulations on your new car, I'm sure you will enjoy it since BMW makes great cars. :thumbup:

I believe you will have to take the car to the dealer to deactivate the door locking. I was going to deactivate mine but the dealer wanted to charge me quite a bit of money to do so. It is one of the preferences one sets up on delivery of the vehicle when new but you have to pay to change them later. Maybe if you are buddies with the service guy you could get it done for free.

As far as the fog lights go&#8230;please do us, the other drivers sharing the road with you a favor and leave them off unless it's foggy.

Fog lights are for fog&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.please read this article.

http://www.garageboy.com/fahrt/fog.html

p.s. How about some pictures of your new ride?


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

congrats on the new car. Enjoy and drive safely.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

:supdude: 

nice..HOW ABOUT SOME PICS!!!!!


----------



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

congrats on ur new car!


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

In regards to the lumbar, try moving the lumbar all the way to the bottom of the seatback, then deflate it there. I noticed the same thing on mine.

For me it seems to flatten out more there.

Hope that helps,
-Daver


----------

